# Lincoln, NE area?



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't seem to find any herf's in Lincoln, so I was wondering if anyone knew of any?

If not, I could always host one, but.. Being 18, I don't know if everyone would mind me not partaking of the/buying alcohol? :ss


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Not sure if we have any other members from NE?? Hopefully if we do they will poke their head into this thread!


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

I've seen a few from my New (Puffer) forum. Was just wondering if any were from Lincoln. Feeling lonely, I guess  S'pose I'll slide a PUFF.Com post it over at the local shop. 

I always get in there right as they open, or right as they close, so I never ever see anyone other than the guy at the register. Which, would be one of two people I know in Lincoln that smoke cigars. And the other is my father-in-law. :cb

Hmm.. Well, I guess I'll try that. Then I'll also check out there for a herf.

How is herf pronounced anyways? Like it looks? (Prolly a stoopid question.  )


----------

